# 5 Stone!!! Help!!!



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi everyone this is my first post I really want to lose 5 stone of pure bodyfat (but keep my muscle) and get fit & strong enough for the royal marines and get as ripped as I can along the way!!! I really want to do this and will do anything to make it happen!!! I work out 5 times a week I cyle/swim/run/sprints/gym cardio for my losing fat and I do bodyweight circuits and weights for my upper body strength (on weights I use light weight lots of reps) I'm also thinking of doing a Mens Keep Fit class thats twice a week at my local fitnes centre I'm 17 5 foot 10" and 16 stone 4 pounds (that was before xmas and everything started so I probably weigh more now) I will copy and paste my weeks workout and my diet below please please please comment on them I really need help and I will do what ever it takes!!! to get into the royal marines and lose my fat!!! its my DREAM!!!! I will post wprkout below.

Workout:

*Monday<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*

· Morning - 3 mile Run & bodyweight circuit (listed below)*<o></o>*

· Gym - Cardio (PJFT) (the pjft is the royal marines pre joining fitness test its a run on a treadmill so I do this before my other gym cardio) & Swimming (20 Laps)*<o></o>*

<o> </o>

*Tuesday<o></o>*

· Morning - sprints & bodyweight circuit<o></o>

· Gym - Gym Workout (listed Below) & Swimming (20 Laps)<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Wednesday<o></o>*

· Morning - 3 mile Run & bodyweight circuit<o></o>

· Gym - Cardio (PJFT) & Swimming (20 Laps)<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Friday<o></o>*

· Morning - 9-12 mile bike ride

· Gym - Gym Workout & Swim 25-30 laps

<o> </o>

*Saturday<o></o>*

· Morning - 3 Mile Run & Bodyweight circuit

· Gym - Cardio (treadmill/bike/ski thing/rower) Swim 20-25 laps

I also was thinking of doing a class called "Mens Keep Fit" in a loacal fitness centre.

Bodyweight circuit:

· Pull-ups As many as I can do on each set (cant do them any yet)

· Sit-ups 20, 25, 20

· Squats 30, 35, 30

· Half sits 20, 25, 20

· Burpees 10, 15, 10

· Tricep Dips 20, 25, 20

· Crunches 20, 25, 20

· Star Jumps 30, 35, 30

For press-ups im following a program called "100 push up rogram"

Gym workout:



Assited pull-up machine 6 reps x3


Incline pull-ups 6 reps x3


Lat pull down 15 reps x2


Chest Incline 15 reps x2


Chest press 15 reps x2


Shoulder press 15 reps x2


I have this little tricep circuit all 3 excercies are 15 reps x2


Then I do this thing where I hold the heaviest medicine ball out at arms legnth then bring it to my chest that is 50 reps x2


Diet:


Breakfastorridge fruit and 1 activia yogurt protein shake & pure orange juice (after run/sprints)

3 hours later: promax diet shake

Pre Workout: Turkey/Tuna sandwhich 1 banana

post workout: 1 chicken breast/chinese style steak/fish with salad protein shake

3 hours later: 1 low fat yogurt 1 fruit

Before Bed: Tin of tuna 1 fruit


Water all through out the day everyday!!! and I will also take cod liver oil capsules and milti vits.

My gym workout and bodyweight circuit is to get my strength up and the cyling/swimming/running/sprints/gym cardio are for my fat loss and to get my fitness up (wouldnt mind getting a little ripped along the way lol) to lose my fay (keep my muscle) and to get fit & stong enough for the royal marines is my dream!!! I really really really want to do it an hop you guys/gals can give me some advice I'm sick of being the fat lad in the gang who as no job and takes ages to pull a decent bird and can find cloths that fit him!!! sorry for the long post glad ive got it all of my chest and cant wait to hear the replys and comments !!!!! thanks everyone!!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck with losing the weight and getting into the Marines. Its going to be hard work but it's possible.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I have no idea about the training for some thing like this but i do know that your diet needs fixing if your looking to drop fat while being able to enhance your strenght and fitness.

Basically your eating far too many basic carbs, relying on shakes for protein and not including enough complex carbs and essential fats.



Ash91 said:


> Diet:
> 
> 
> Breakfastorridge increase the size of your current porrige and make it purely from oats water and add your fruit into it fruit protein shake consisting of only protein, 5 grams fish oil (after run/sprints)
> ...


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

what weight or bmi do u need do get into the marines?

I was 17.4stone at 6ft 3months ago im now 14.7stone and i achieved this by cutting all alchol,sugary drinks, take outs and limiting my overall calorie intake and lowerd my carb count.

I am now looking at the keto diet to lose a futher 1 stone.

I did 1 hour cardio 7 days a week and 4 day weight training

mon chest/tri's

tue back/biceps

wed legs

fri shoulders/abbs.

The supps i take is whey isolate, fish oils and multi vits.

With some hard work the correctdiet and training plan you can reach your goals good luck mate.


----------



## Bigred! (Dec 28, 2008)

work outs looking good mate keep up the good work and you'll get there.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

i thought that, the reason i ask why does e want to lose 5 stone i think if he lost 4 stone and whilst doing this doing a good compound weight routine and cardio each day in 8-12months time should fly through the selection. Just keep up the work.

it will not come over night. Get your diet nailed and training programme when the weight slows look at changing your routine.


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the good look lads really appreciated and all comments are great. I just thought 5 stone would be a good target to aim for I will see how I feel when I'm at 4 lol wow boner 17.4 stone to 14.7 is great!!! especially in 3 months what was your diet mate? and what kind of cardio did you do? Chilisi well done on being in the marines mate cant wait for it me I know its going to be very very hard I have a friend who is in week 13 when her goes back 976 troop I think it is how long have you been in for mate? and what did you specialize as? would love to go reconnaissance operator myself.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i was in the marines for 12 weeks, then came out due to certain happenings etc. aslong as ur pushing ur running mate the fat shud drop off u.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

ash ive jus cut the rubbish out of my diet i still have a curry every sat nite but other than that try eat clean.

my diet mainly consits of 4whole eggs scrambled for breakfast multi vit + fish oil supp and orange juice, then a protein shake, then tuna on wholemeal bread for lunch then another shake after training then usually some form of meat like chicken/tuna/steak and baked potato and veg for tea and then sum cottage before bed. I also try to take as much water as possibe. Its not very good and i wouldnt recomend following that.

However i have found that as long as i keep the diet clean and i consume less calories than i use and do cardio 1 hour 7days a week and weight training 4times a week i have been losing 3lbs roughly each week.

I am looking at starting the keto diet have you seen it yet?

My aim is to get to 13stone r maybe 13.5 so i can join the raf. I could join now at my 14.7 as im fit but want to be in the best condition for selection so going to bust ma balls in the gym for the next 6 months.

i also do some spin classes in the gym and do circuit training i find these a good form of cardio as they arent as boring as being on the cross trainer for a hour. I also box once a week for 2 hours and play rugby on a sat for 80mins

good luck and keep us posted


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Pull Day (Back and Bis)

Deadlifts

Chins (Palms facing) or Lat Pulldowns

Rows (Palms facing if you wish)

Legs

Squats

SLDL

Calf Raises (Optional)

Push Day (Chest,Tris and Shoulders)

Bench (Flat or Incline)

Overhead Press

Dips Or Close Grip Bench Press

Try this for a basic compound 3 day split routinue and aim to add weight to your lifts each week by addind a 0.5kg plate 2 each side or if your gym only has 1.25kg try adding these. On your other days do ur normal sit ups and push ups each day and do the cardio each day also.


----------

